# Bau eines Wasserfalls



## Thomas3619 (5. Aug. 2013)

Hallo Zusammen,

ich habe mich nach langem hin und her mich für einen Wasserfall im Garten entschieden. Hatte erst überlegt einen Bachlauf zum Teich anzulegen, da ich aber gar kein Gefälle habe, erscheint mit ein Wasserfall aus STeinen die bessere Wahl. Nun meine Frage: Wie gesagt er soll aus großem Steinen bestehen. Wenn ich nun die Steine auftürme muss ich sie ja mit Mörtel verbinden und eventuelle Ritzen schliessen. Welchen nimmt man da. ??? Und muss ich unter die Steine noch eine Folie legen oder reicht es wenn das Wasser auf den Steinen in den Teich läuft?


----------



## jolantha (5. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Bau eines Wasserfalls*

Thomas,
bei mir hat der Frost den Mörtel gesprengt, und alles war undicht. 
Deshalb die Folie noch unten drunter !


----------



## jensen (5. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Bau eines Wasserfalls*

Hey Thomas3619,

gut das du lieber noch einmal nachgefragt hat. Mir erign es änhlich wie jolantha und du glaubst gar nicht viel frustriend es war, als das Dilemma im Winter kam. Also bloß Folien runter! Ab in den Baumarkt 

Frohes Schaffen beim Basteln 

Viele Grüße,
jens


----------



## lotta (5. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Bau eines Wasserfalls*

Huhu Thomas
Auf jeden Fall IMMER mit Folie
Lies mal hier in den Beiträgen, einiges über Bachläufe, da kannst du viel lernen


----------



## Thomas3619 (6. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Bau eines Wasserfalls*

Hallo Zusammen,

ich habe es sicherlich falsch beschrieben. Ich will einen Wasserfall bauen, d.h. eine Mauer aus Natursteinen , wo das Wasser herunter läuft/fällt. Da bin ich halt überfragt, wie ich da eine Folie reinkriege.


----------



## lotta (6. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Bau eines Wasserfalls*

Thomas, 
dahinter und drunter bis in den Teicheinlauf, schön dicht
Du glaubst gar nicht, wo und wie man, echt mächtig viel Wasser, verlieren kann
Bei meinem kleinen Wasserfall, (am Anfang des Bachlaufs) habe ich 2 Mal nachbessern müssen, denn das Wasser dringt durch die Fugen, Schichten etc. ganz flink durch und weg isses
Selbst das seitlich wegspritzende Wasser,. habe ich versucht mit einzufangen.
Viel Erfolg und Freude bei der hoffentlich nur einmaligen Gestaltung


----------



## Goldkäferchen (6. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Bau eines Wasserfalls*

Hi, Thomas, 
Ich hab's mir ganz einfach gemacht und einen fertigen Wasserfall gekauft. Stell mal ein  Bild rein , evtl. zum Nachbauen als Anregung.
LG
Goldkäferchen


----------



## einfachichKO (6. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Bau eines Wasserfalls*

Hallo Thomas,

schau mal hier, so habe ich das z. B. gemacht, auch mit Natursteinen, besser gesagt mit gesammelten Bruchsteinen.

 

ich kann meinen Vorrednern nur Recht geben, der Gemauerte Bachlauf/Wasserfall wird mit Sicherheit Wasser verlieren.
Der Zement-/Trasszementmörtel heißt es normal, ist zwar soweit Wasserdicht, aber nicht gegen drückendes Wasser. Es gibt Zusätze mit denen man Mörtel versiegeln kann, aber meist teuer...
Die Firma PCI meine ich hätte sowas im Angebot.
Meine Konstruktion steht zur Hälfte auf Folie, so das heraustropfendes Wasser wieder zurück in den Teich fliesst.

Wie das Wasser heraus tritt kann man hier recht deutlich erkennen...


----------



## jolantha (6. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Bau eines Wasserfalls*



Goldkäferchen schrieb:


> Hi, Thomas,
> Ich hab's mir ganz einfach gemacht und einen fertigen Wasserfall gekauft.
> LG
> Goldkäferchen



Hey, der ist toll, sagst du mir bitte, was sowas kostet ??


----------



## jensen (7. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Bau eines Wasserfalls*

Hey jolantha,

ich habe mir gerade vor ein paar Tagen auch erst einen Wasserfall bei Höffner gekauft. Zu unserem Erstaunen gibts dort nicht einfach nur Möbel. Wenn du oben bei Produkte und dann Gartenmöbel klickst kommst du zu dem Gartenkatalog. Ich glaube der fertige Wasserfall (dort ausgeschrieben als "Deko-brunnen) ist auf Seite 98 oder 99 gelistet. 

Eine tolle Sache wie ich finde wenn man neben der Arbeit keine Zeit mehr findet einen selbst zu bauen. 

Hoffe ich konnte ein bisschen helfen

Grüße
jens


----------



## einfachichKO (7. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Bau eines Wasserfalls*

Hallo Jolantha,

schau mal hier

oder hier und auch noch hier

Mußte mal googlen, einfach über die Bildersuche Wasserfall für Gartenteich


----------



## Thomas3619 (7. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Bau eines Wasserfalls*

Hallo Zusammen, Ihr habt echt gute Ideen. Ich habe auch große Steine bei mir liegen. Ich scheue mich allerdings noch davor anzufangen. Es gehört ja schon eine gewisse Kreativität dazu so ein Ding zu bauen. Habt Ihr eigentlich ein Fundament unter Euren Wasserfällen, damit der Winter nicht was verschiebt????


----------



## Goldkäferchen (7. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Bau eines Wasserfalls*

Hi, Jolantha
Freut mich, daß Dir der Wasserfall gefällt. Ich habe ihn vom "Holländer" in Berlin gekauft. War aber mit ca. 290 Euro
nicht gerade billig . Naja, so ein Hobby kostet halt auch was. 
LG 
Goldkäferchen
Stell nochmal ein paar Bilder rein


----------



## einfachichKO (8. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Bau eines Wasserfalls*

Wer  ist denn der Holländer in Berlin?

Adresse?

290 € ist aber noch ein relativ normaler Preis den man für einen fertigen Wasserfall anlegen muß.
Im Internet gibt es auch einige Anbieter mit sogar deutlich teureren Preisen.


----------



## Goldkäferchen (8. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Bau eines Wasserfalls*

Hi, Leute
Hier die Adresse: Gartencenter Holland (gibt's 2x in Berlin)
13507 Berlin, Seidelstr. 24
und 13439 Berlin, Wilhelmsruher Damm 61-63 (Tel.: 030-4151445)
Ich hatte damals ein Ausstellungsstück ergattert, daher der etwas günstigere Preis. Es sind auch LED's in den Stufen integriert, man kann ihn also auch abends beleuchten.
LG
Goldkäferchen


----------



## jolantha (8. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Bau eines Wasserfalls*

Danke, Horst
schöne Sachen dabei ,


----------



## einfachichKO (8. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Bau eines Wasserfalls*

Hallo Goldkäferchen,

sorry, ich dachte es gäbe eine Internet   Adresse...


----------



## Goldkäferchen (8. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Bau eines Wasserfalls*

Hallo, Horst
Kann'ste haben: www.gruenerhollaender.de
Aber det Jeschäft jibt's nur in Berlin.
LG
Goldkäferchen


----------



## einfachichKO (8. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Bau eines Wasserfalls*

Dankeee...


----------

